# John Powell's Solo Expanded Edition



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2020)

This just dropped today and it's actually jaw droppingly amazing. I enjoyed the original release fine but the writing in this expanded (2hrs) edition is just next level great. The sound is utterly fantastic.

Props to Powell for creating one of my favourite scores in the SW franchise. It's something else to be able to take on this universe and do it right but still have one's own compositional stamp on it. The orchestra and recording are top drawer as well. I bought the FLAC version as I don't want no compression for this treasure.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh if Omni or anyone in score publishing is listening, a full conductor's score of this would be quite welcome!


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 20, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Oh if Omni or anyone in score publishing is listening, a full conductor's score of this would be quite welcome!



Maybe, but unlikely. It could be the _second_ Star Wars title I release! Bet you can't guess what the first might be if approved (the license is already in progress)!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2020)

chrissiddall said:


> Maybe, but unlikely. It could be the _second_ Star Wars title I release! Bet you can't guess what the first might be if approved (the license is already in progress)!


Empire Strikes Back dude.. please.


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 20, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Empire Strikes Back dude.. please.



JW is off the table for licensing, sorry!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2020)

chrissiddall said:


> JW is off the table for licensing, sorry!


Damn those Hal Leonard bastards!!! LOL

I don't have any charitable to say about Rogue One so I will leave that one alone...


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 20, 2020)

...it's not Rogue One either....


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2020)

chrissiddall said:


> ...it's not Rogue One either....


Hmmm.. Shadows of the Empire then... hopefully not the Star Wars Christmas Special.. LMAO


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 20, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Hmmm.. Shadows of the Empire then... hopefully not the Star Wars Christmas Special.. LMAO



Bingo. I used to listen to it all the time. I'd read the novel before hearing it and thought it captured the flavour of the story and of the SW galaxy very nicely.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 20, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> This just dropped today and it's actually jaw droppingly amazing. I enjoyed the original release fine but the writing in this expanded (2hrs) edition is just next level great. The sound is utterly fantastic.
> 
> Props to Powell for creating one of my favourite scores in the SW franchise. It's something else to be able to take on this universe and do it right but still have one's own compositional stamp on it. The orchestra and recording are top drawer as well. I bought the FLAC version as I don't want no compression for this treasure.


Please provide the URL to where you purchased this. The only site I found said it was not yet available in the USA. Thanks


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2020)

chrissiddall said:


> Bingo. I used to listen to it all the time. I'd read the novel before hearing it and thought it captured the flavour of the story and of the SW galaxy very nicely.


That’s a terrific score by McNeely, a vastly underrated talent.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> That’s a terrific score by McNeely, a vastly underrated talent.


Like Chris Boardman, McNeely never truly got his moment in the sun.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Like Chris Boardman, McNeely never truly got his moment in the sun.


I love Boardman’s Payback. Excellent 70s styled score (and yes, it’s reminiscent of Shire’s Pelham but I don’t care)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2020)

Listening to John Powell & John Williams Score, *Solo: A Star Wars Story Deluxe Edition*, great soundtrack. Enjoying it a lot.

I'm not a huge Star Wars music fan (hide under table), but this score is growing on me.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 13, 2021)

Listening to this Deluxe edition. The writing in this is simply superb. Powell, for me, is the best composer working today. Or at least my favorite. The details in the score, the deftness in his ability to write melodic stuff balanced with his action material which actually has some great motivic/melodic hooks (a staple of Williams' glory days of writing for the franchise), all of this amounts to such a great listen. 

If I'm not mistaken, Powell had a good amount of time to write this score. let this be a lesson to Hollywood producers/directors; want a really good score from your composer? Give them proper time to write the equivalent amount of music to a Mahler symphony.. eh? (had to throw the Canadianism in there).


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 14, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> Bingo. I used to listen to it all the time. I'd read the novel before hearing it and thought it captured the flavour of the story and of the SW galaxy very nicely.


Wow this will be a day one purchase for me. I love SOTE.


----------

